# Cold Feet



## montana_cyclist (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, Would any of you care to share secrets for keeping your feet somewhat warm while waiting for the geese to come in on cold mornings with temperatures below zero? As some of us age. the problem seems to get worse. I wear pacs with wool socks and some times sock liners, but I still get cold on those cold mornings when I am not moving around. There is no problem when I am actively feeding sheep, etc. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

put some heat packs in there and wear a seperate pair of boots when your setting out (so your feet don't sweat up in the boots your going to wear) and then put on dry socks and different boots before getting in the blind.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

80LBS Lab in the bottom of the blind works really well it also helps to keep the dog more comfotable as well ( he's out of the elements that way)otherwise just walk around until it gets light out enought to shoot that helps, or you maybe get some electric socks, they make boot with pockets for those small handwarmer to fit into as well. Good Luck with your quest for warm feet.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i personally always have heat packs in my blind bag. and if its really cold, i hog all the birds and put them on both sides of me in my blind. call me crazy but the late season calls for desperate measures sometimes.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

if u have the money, buy an extra pair of boots for the late season with the greatest amount of thinsulate u can find, also buy atleast a size larger than u would normally buy them. This is what i do then i also put a thin liner sock on, thick cotton one, and a thick wool one. This past season we were on a hunt that was 16 below and the windshield was over 20 below and ill tell u that one of the warmest things on my body was my feet. Trust me it works


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> This past season we were on a hunt that was 16 below and the windshield was over 20 below and ill tell u that one of the warmest things on my body was my feet.


the "windshield"??????? :toofunny: you mean the windchill. i think i owed ya one. 
roomate wasnt too happy about the little goose calling show we put on at 6 a.m. new years night. :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

1200 gram Rocky Blizzard Stalkers. lightweight, yet incredibly warm!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahah damnit thats what i meant!!!! i don't know why i put that i must have been in the ZONE!!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Heat packs have saved many a hunt and fishing trip for me over the years. I have chronically cold feet and hands, due to frostbite damage over the years. I usually buy them by the case and keep them in all of my field packs, just in case. Warm tootsies, Burl


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

im a skiny fella, 6 foot 1 and only 130. so i know know exactly what you are going through with your cold feet. one trick is to make sure none of your socks or your boots are too tight. dont wanna restrict circulation, thats a killer. also the heat packs help alot if you can fit em, i think they sell ones that are made to fit in boots, i would put em right inside your sock if that doesnt bother ya. stock up on em big time if ya find em shopin.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I wear a good insulated rubber boot like a Lacrosse 1500 thinsulate with the most important thing a single pair of Smartwool x-heavy hunting socks These are with no question the best socks made. Do youself a favor and try a pair they cost around 20 bucks but the fit and feel is worth ever penny the only drawback is you'll end up replacing all your socks with Smartwool that's what happened to me.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I try not to wear my boots from home. Just some mud shoes or something and when I am ready to hunt I change my socks and put on my hunting boots. If my feet still get cold I dance and walk around the decoys until I see or hear that first flock. Its amazing how fast you warm up when hear/see that first flock. Another option if you have the #s of birds in your area and the vantage to see them from far off is to sit in your truck and then make the mad dash to your spread.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

dancing huh? you take adding motion in the decoy's to a whole new level. i think i smell a new trend coming on fella's what do you think?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

haha! Hey Jawn you a waterfowler? If so you missing out as there is a West Dakota Waterfowlers meeting tonight. I am at the base as well. Shoot me a PM if you want more info


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

In eastern wa, we have a boot maker by the the name of White Boots, they make custom boots, also they sell rebuilt linemans boots at the big horn shows over here for about 75$$, rubber bottoms, felt liners, leather uppers 12 ins high, i usually just were i pr of white socks and im fine, our season here goes til the end of jan<i had my re done last year for $50. (had them for guite a few years),they put on new bottoms new liners laces iam happy>bob & warm  :


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

don't sweat while putting out decoys, if you're feet sweat then you sit out in the cold, your feet are gonna get cold. Also I've heard that if your feet are cold, you can put on a warm hat, and that's suppose to help. After all most of your body heat escapes from your head


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Only one thing will work that I have found when you are hunting -20 to 
-30 wind chills with air temperatures hovering single digits to -10 -- Bunny Boots! I learned this from working outside in the winter in my younger years. Make sure they are plenty big so that you can add a heavier pair of socks, if needed, but I have found this is not really necessary. They are somewhat to very combersome when walking any distances, but I really believe your feet will never get cold in them.

Ima870man


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Only one thing will work that I have found when you are hunting -20 to
> -30 wind chills with air temperatures hovering single digits to -10 -- Bunny Boots! I learned this from working outside in the winter in my younger years


Bunny boots are the cats azz!!! Gotta have em to survive the frigid weather.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

What are bunny boots?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i don't know if bunny boots are the same as mickey mouse boots, but mickey mouse boots work excellent in all cold weather stuff. You can get them at most military supply stores. I have also seen them in sportsman's guide and also in i think its called northern tool supply mag.

They vary in price alot i got my for 20 bucks, but somes they are 50, sometimes 70. I think it depends on supply and season??


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Bunny Boots and Mickey Mouse Boots are basically the same thing. Just make sure you get the ones with the valves on them. Some people think the valves are for putting air in them, but they are not. What the valve does is equalize pressure in the boots, which is important for Air Force people at high altitudes. Thats why the are usually found in military surplus stores too.

Ima870man


----------



## montana_cyclist (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for all the good suggestions. I think I'll try to get some Bunny boots if they will fit over my orthotic on my left leg. If I get them big enough I can wear more socks. I was glad to see all the suggestions for wearing wool. Keep it up. We raise sheep and wear lots of wool. Thanks again for replying and all the good suggestions. Today is the last day of the goose season, but I'll be prepared for next year. I could use them today while feeding, since it is pretty cool -10 F, but at least the wind is not blowing.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

The Mickey mouse/Bunny Boots are also awesome for ice fishing. It seems like you can stand them all day and your feet do not get sore. They are really bulky(won't use them to hunt roosters) but they are great to have when you are not moving around. :beer:


----------



## Patron24 (Dec 24, 2006)

You've got to try this to believe it.Try on a set of snow pack boots(the ones with the felt linner),Take out the felt linners ,put on a pair of tennis shoes, then slip your feet into the snow pack boot.In -15 weather , when you remove this rig from your feet you socks will let off steam clouds.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Heat Packs and don't use tight fitting boots. Leave plenty of room for air circulation around your feet. Using heavy socks in snug shoes can sometimes be worse than no socks at all.


----------

